# Newbie question about Ti Weight



## Lyrictenor (Aug 15, 2006)

I am sure this has been asked before by many newbies who have come before me but I always hear how much heavier ti frames are then other materials. I have no frame of reference on the weights of bike frames but the Litespeed site says the Firenze frame weighs under 3 pounds, that doesnt seem like a lot to me. Are AL/Carbon frames so much lighter? I really want to get an Ti bike for the ride but (weekend warrior right here) but I also want a nice light bike. I am not good at just "feeling" whether a bike weighs more than another by lifting it up. Are there any stats on the average AL/Ti bike weight around the same price range (under 2000)??


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

An under three pound frame, mine is 2.95 lb or 1344 grams, can be built into an extremely light bike. It just depends on how light you want to go. Below is a link to my current uild of my 1997 Litespeed Vortex:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=70567


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*All generalities are wrong*

There are many variables in frame design and construction, so you really can't make broad sweeping statements about any particular material, joining technique, etc. One can't say "all carbon frames are light and all steel frames are heavy", because there are plenty of steel frames that are lighter than plenty of carbon frames (and vice versa). Ti frames can be made with a wide variety of weights, from under 2 lb. to well over 5 lb. Likewise, aluminum or carbon frames can be made in a similar range of weights.

Likewise, weight isn't always a good predictor of how well a bike will ride. Geometry and stiffness factor largely in fit, performance and handling. It is altogether possible, or maybe probably, that the best riding bike will be heavier than the lightest possible bike.


----------

